# 1998 cub cadet parts best place



## Jonbo (Apr 1, 2020)

Greetings folks Jonbo here new to the forum. My situation is one that is probably not uncommon. My neighbor has a 1998 cub cadet that is of great benefit to myself and several of my other neighbors and I would very much like to do the regular maintenance and repairs to return the favor. The problem I am encountering is parts availability. Although there is nothing seriously wrong with it I would like to keep it that way and in my search for parts other than regular filter and fluid types of things there seems to be a lack of parts available and the part diagrams have some serious omissions. My hope is that one or more of you fine individuals can point me in the right direction. Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

www.cubcadet.com has great parts diagrams with part numbers. Look under Parts & Service. An operator's manual is available to download, if you need that.


----------



## Tom Whitman WHITMAN (Apr 13, 2020)

IHCCW.COM or (574) 952-0828 Owner Marlin Heinlein (Mar). Lots of ability to find difficult parts if not on hand.


----------

